# Something Brand New on the Market



## Designerama (6/5/15)

Hi, anyone tried any of these juices yet? Seems great and something new on the market. 
Would be cool if local vendors stock this juice.

http://www.elixir-vape.com/


----------



## SunRam (6/5/15)

I for one definitely do not want to inhale ginseng, lemon, green tea and vitamins in to my lungs! IMHO I would like to keep the amount of particles going to my lungs to a minimum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (6/5/15)

It is all organic ingredients - "We formulate with care – under the guidance of an MD and Herbalist. Elixirs are reviewed for dodge and potential interactions. We pay attention to detail, and we place your safety as paramount." Looks interesting!


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

the problem with Organic ingredients are allergens, some people may get severe allergic reactions from certain ingredients...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## michael dos santos (6/5/15)

"Do not operate motor vehicles or heavy machinery while using our Calm formula until you are familiar with its effects" Haha sounds super dodgy


----------



## ashTZA (6/5/15)

Arsenic is organic too... just sayin'.

Would like to try this though. I've seen expensive vitamin supplements you would take as a mouth spray [apparently they absorb faster through the cheeks]. This cant be too far removed from that theory. Provided it doesn't cause one to OD on something or start coughing up blood.


----------



## Mike (6/5/15)

Can those minerals even be absorbed through inhalation? Sounds like BS to me, similar to the melatonin and caffeine juices we saw a while back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (6/5/15)

Nope, not BS. The membranes in your mouth and lungs absorb many things. In fact, I am willing to bet that after all the dust settles that the big farma industry will also start marketing joose, with all sorts of additives and medication. Just makes sense. Can already see the joose cough mixture called Tropical Ice 

How about a strepsil joose?
Asthma joose? 


It's actually strange that we have not yet seen stuff like Pfizer joose, Novartis joose etc which replaces their current stupid nic bubblegum.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (6/5/15)

It is BS. Please don't go spouting assumptions like that. You're spreading misinformation. If you're going to make statements like that, the burden of proof lies on you, so please provide relevant studies rather than anecdotes and opinions.

Again, there was the story a couple of months back about melatonin and caffeine enhanced juices that was quickly debunked as they can't be absorbed via inhalation.


----------



## Matt (6/5/15)

Mike said:


> It is BS. Please don't go spouting assumptions like that. You're spreading misinformation. If you're going to make statements like that, the burden of proof lies on you, so please provide relevant studies rather than anecdotes and opinions.
> 
> Again, there was the story a couple of months back about melatonin and caffeine enhanced juices that was quickly debunked as they can't be absorbed via inhalation.



That caffeine and melatonin cant be absorbed by inhalation doesnt mean nothing can be absorbed. Allot of chemicals/meds can be absorbed by inhalation.
So you should always look at it case by case. But regarding to vitamins i dont believe its beneficial. Allot of products where they put in extra vitamins is a waste but it looks good from a marketing perspective.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (6/5/15)

Matt said:


> That caffeine and melatonin cant be absorbed by inhalation doesnt mean nothing can be absorbed. Allot of chemicals/meds can be absorbed by inhalation.
> So you should always look at it case by case. But regarding to vitamins i dont believe its beneficial. Allot of products where they put in extra vitamins is a waste but it looks good from a marketing perspective.



It was a like of 8 juices if I remember right. Besides caffeine, the only effective thing was lavender, which is questionable.

Just because some can be absorbed, doesn't mean all can. In fact, it's better to err on the side of skepticism because we've already had evidence suggesting that these new miracle juices are gimmicks. If inhalation was such a great way to deliver these things, we'd see far more medical inhalers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (6/5/15)

Ai tog.

Have a look here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_medical_inhalants

Surprised I can get my insulin as an inhaler! Would be cool to not have to use the injection!


----------



## Matt (6/5/15)

Like i said you have to look at it case by case. The reason you dont see more medical inhalers is because its the fastest way of absorption. So for some medicines slower absorption is better then fast.
A needle is more effective then pills but who wants to put a needle in then if they can pop a pill more convenient for the masses. 
As mentioned before every case is different and to call everything bs because other chemicals didnt work doesnt cut it for me. But like i said in this case with the vitamins in dont believe it either. 


In pharmacology (and more specificallypharmacokinetics), absorption is the movement of a drug into the bloodstream.

Absorption involves several phases. First, the drug needs to be introduced via some route of administration (oral, topical-dermal, etc.) and in a specific dosage form such as atablet, capsule, solution and so on.

In other situations, such as intravenous therapy, intramuscular injection, enteral nutrition and others, absorption is even more straightforward and there is less variability in absorption and bioavailability is often near 100%. It is considered that intravascularadministration (e.g. IV) does not involve absorption, and there is no loss of drug.[1] The fastest route of absorption is inhalation, and not as mistakenly considered the intravenous administration. [2]


----------



## Mike (6/5/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Ai tog.
> 
> Have a look here:
> 
> ...



That's a miniscule list when you consider all available medicines. I don't see any vitamins there either. Insulin inhalers are for emergencies, otherwise you wouldn't see people dealing with jabs all the time.

@Matt, sorry man, you're really not saying much of substance there. You're absolutely correct that inhalation works fast and it's generally used in emergency situations. You're also correct about copying the part about bioavailability from I assume wikipedia.

If inhalation was effective, these substances would be controlled due to the high risk of overdose. We know that certain vitamins can be overdosed, we know the negative effects of melatonin and we know the negative effects of nicotine, and they're generally controlled substances. Likewise for cocaine, ritalin etc.

I agree that you should look at it case by case, but this reeks of bullshit for reasons you already know, and if 95% of the cases are going to have the same outcome, I'd rather make an assumption and be wrong 5% of the time (especially when snake oil like this is concerned).

I think you've veered a bit off topic here arguing pedantic issues. The juice is more than likely a gimmick.


Here's a curious link about herb inhalation - http://www.integrativeoncology-essentials.com/2011/05/inhaling-vaporized-botanicals-as-medicine/

I wonder if the effects and chemicals released when vaporising these have ever been tested.


----------



## Matt (6/5/15)

This definitely got off topic. In my first post i said that in this case i dont believe its beneficial. Allot of products where they put in extra vitamins is a waste but it looks good from a marketing perspective.
You disagreed with that by bringing up the lack of medical inhalers stating inhalation isnt effective. So i reacted to that. 
Basically we agreed on the main issue from the beginning. 

They have been vaporising weed for many years it was actually my first time vaping back home in a coffeeshop. Not sure if they tested the release of chemicals but i do know it works like a charm


----------



## Mike (6/5/15)

Matt said:


> This definitely got off topic. In my first post i said that in this case i dont believe its beneficial. Allot of products where they put in extra vitamins is a waste but it looks good from a marketing perspective.
> You disagreed with that by bringing up the lack of medical inhalers stating inhalation isnt effective. So i reacted to that.
> Basically we agreed on the main issue from the beginning.
> 
> They have been vaporising weed for many years it was actually my first time vaping back home in a coffeeshop. Not sure if they tested the release of chemicals but i do know it works like a charm



Likewise, which is probably the reason I know anything about chemicals inhalation etc hahahah


----------



## huffnpuff (6/5/15)

ashTZA said:


> Arsenic is organic too... just sayin'.


False, Arsenic is an element (As). Can and will never be naturally "organic"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ashTZA (6/5/15)

I'm pretty sure there are many things that can be absorbed via inhalation; some vitamins like T, H, & C among my favourites.

But its more a question of if its safe to do so.
I doubt we'll see this stuff on shelves of pharmacies any time soon.


----------



## ashTZA (6/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> False, Arsenic is an element (As). Can and will never be naturally "organic"



I just got schooled... 

('Natural' then)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

